# Component Separation w/laparoscopic repair



## lromero (Mar 31, 2009)

Need another set of eyes and ears to help for this case:

Surgeon does laparoscopic hernia repair w/mesh, but his primary procedure to this was a component separation (incisions are made on both sides of the patient, in order to acces the deeper muscles) I've researched and cannot find a code for this, does anyone have providers using these laparoscopic procedures and have they ever had a similiar scenario to this?
Please advise for both myself and provider.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 1, 2009)

I do lap repairs all the time but haven't encounter this before.  What does the op-report say?


----------



## mjewett (Apr 1, 2009)

For bilateral component separation, we bill code 15734-RT, 15734-LT-51, and the hernia repair code.

Melissa-CPC


----------



## lromero (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you Melissa, I had been working on this all night before the end of month. The rep finally called and gave me this code to research, it is the same as yours. Are you getting reimbursed for both sides? This is a new procedure for our surgeon and we are monitoring the claim when it comes back.
THanks again
Lisa, CPC


----------



## mjewett (Apr 3, 2009)

We do get reimbursed for both sides. Our local carriers pay for bilateral component separation, and the hernia repair. This will definitly be something to watch for in your doctor's op notes. The reimbursement is very good. Sometimes the the operation report won't specifically state component separation was performed, a clue to watch for is if the surgeon states Giant hernia repair was performed, I would then look carefully at the report to see if myocutaneous or fasciocutaneous flaps were created for closure. This procedure is not often performed, but you don't want to miss it when it is because the reimbursement is good.

Melissa-CPC


----------



## lromero (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you again for your input and i will certainly keep a lookout and discuss with our surgeon.
Lisa


----------

